
Tech.view: Planes, trains and automobiles - mblakele
http://www.economist.com/sciencetechnology/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13853060
======
mblakele
"...many modern autopilots use Intel’s veteran 80386 processor..." surprised
me. I would have been less surprised by Motorola 680x0 or IBM PowerPC: I
thought both were more common than x86 in embedded devices.

